

Droid, Pre, and iPhone compared - nym
http://www.billshrink.com/blog/total-cost-of-ownership-motorola-droid-versus-iphone-3gs-versus-palm-pre/

======
mrshoe
The weakness of the ubiquitous feature matrix is that you can't just put a
check mark next to "usability".

~~~
wmeredith
I also thought it was goofy that this matrix didn't relate any of the
associated turn-by-turn nav costs in the iPhone. You have to buy a pricey(for
the app store) app and then pay a monthly subscription fee on top of that.
This omission is odd especially considering that it's a blog, post and info
graphic about costs.

------
diminonine
I think it might be worth noting (much to the chagrin of the Apple haters)
that the iPhone does pretty well in this comparison, despite its relative age.

That being said, my G1 is looking sadly impotent these days, and I'm wondering
what kind of shenanegins I'd have to pull to keep my current T-Mobile plan,
but use a Driod.

~~~
martythemaniak
The 3Gs came out the same time as the Pre, and after the HTC Magic.

~~~
jpwagner
Where are you getting this info? iPhone 3G came out a year before the Pre...

~~~
ubernostrum
Article compared the iPhone 3GS, which is the latest model iPhone and hit the
market June 2009. Note that "iPhone 3G" and "iPhone 3GS" are different models.

~~~
jpwagner
thanks. he updated his comment to say 3Gs...

------
jkincaid
Is it just me or does this not mention the keyboard, which is going to be a
huge selling point for many Blackberry addicts?

~~~
notauser
Sliding keyboards are nowhere near as good as BlackBerry style keyboards.

I had an E71 for a while and the reason I loved it was because the keyboard
was _always there_. It was never a pain to pull it out, wait for the screen
orientation to flip, enter, close again. You just typed away.

The comparison to the G1 or the N75 with pull out keyboards was huge. It just
added a mental road block into every action.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
The nice part IMO about the G1's slide-out keyboard is that you get the choice
of both worlds: immediate on-screen keyboard for quick input needs, and a nice
proper keyboard (plus full screen space) for bigger input fields. Blackberry
keyboards are painfully cramped by comparison...

------
Zak
The difference in the cost of plans is a bit shocking. AT&T and Verizon are
50% more expensive than Sprint and T-mobile, and T-mobile doesn't appear to
have a data usage cap.

~~~
msb
Not sure about AT&T, but Sprint does not have a data cap either.

~~~
jamroom
This used to be true, but a while back Sprint added in a 5G cap like the
others...

------
srn
No love for nokia n900 :( Though it is not out yet

<http://maemo.nokia.com/n900/specifications/>

Only comes unlocked in US, 3G only works on tmobile.

------
viggity
Oy veh, I was looking at this and thinking this was a blog for a dude named
"Bill Shrink", not a blog for bargain hunters (as in "shrink my bills").

